

New Bladeless Fan - Introducing The AirMultiplier - keltecp11
http://www.switched.com/2009/10/12/james-dyson-explains-how-new-bladeless-air-multiplier-fan-work/?icid=webmail|wbml-aol|dl1|link3|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.switched.com%2F2009%2F10%2F12%2Fjames-dyson-explains-how-new-bladeless-air-multiplier-fan-work%2F

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://searchyc.com/dyson?sort=by_date>

